# Little miss greedy



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, 

Noodle is 7 months old now and showing no sign what-so-ever of going off of one of her 3 meals a day (don't think she will ever say no to food)

She has always eaten very well, is a good weight and i'm not sure I want to mess with that.

My question is, is it ok to keep her on the 3 meals at her age? 

Also when you cut down to 2 meals, is it a case of feeding them the same amount split over 2 instead of 3 meals or do you actualy cut down how much you feed?

Thanks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is a piglet and would eat anything offered to her at any time of day or night... If I had waited for her to loose interest in eating a meal she would still be on 4 meals a day and would probably be completely spherical!
That said she is actually a light weight and always on the go. 
She has just 2 means a day, but I keep a bowl of her kibble on the side and use it as treats through the day when training or playing with her...
The vet cautioned me not to let her put on weight after she was spayed - I thought she was a bit thin, but he assured me she was a perfect weight for her build.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

I have also been thinkign about asking the same question, since Darcie has her spay she loves her food and her biscuits are gone within seconds which is great but I now dont feel i can cut her down to 2 meals a day instead of 3

She does look alittle tubby though so maybe need to cut down the amount if we keep on 3 meals for alittle longer x


----------



## Bev13 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have been wondering the same. Lexi is coming up to 6 months and is being spayed in a couple of weeks. The vet has told me their metabolism slows down a bit after the op so they are more likely to put on weight. I am going to use this as the time to put her on 2 meals instead of 3.


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

is 6 months-ish the ideal time to spay a girl? Sorry to hi-jack this post... I am reading everything in preparation !


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

We cut Coco down from 3 to 2 meals at 6/7 months, she is very greedy too so she would not let us know when the time was right, so we just went for a chosen day. Portion wise, I just followed the guidelines from the food manufacturer for her weight at the time and divided it by 2. She has been on the same portions ever since. But I think now at 10 months she is ready to reduce her portion a little as she is not greeding like she did.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I put Sami and Carley both on 2 meals at 6 months. They are both great snorklers and wiff down food in less than 2 minutes flat!! Neither seemed to mind the reduction and their weight has remained stable. Sami is 25 lbs at over a yr and Carley is 14.5 at 8 months. I stupidly gave Carley more than I should have one day as she still seemed hungry, and she threw up after about 30 minutes . . wont do that again.


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

I have the same question too! Everyday by 12 o'clock lunch time , guarantee Cookie would be sitting in the kitchen waiting for her food! I was thinking about the same thing, how can I cut her down to 2 meals? She's nearly 6 months so will have her spay soon, might do it then . Bet she will be as bonkers as normal after her op though!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, cutting down to 2 seems to be the thing to do. Can I now ask at what times do you feed the 2 meals?
I feed noodle at 7.30, 12-1ish and 6-7ish. If I cut out lunch is going from 7.30 till 6-7ish a bit to big a gap?


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Glad you've asked this, Bertie is 6 months and I'm wondering when to drop him to 2 meals. He's a piggy and wolfs his food down so I'm just going to ha f to judge when to do it myself as I'm sure he won't let me know himself.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Woo

Both Honey & Biscuit have breakfast at around 8am (a bit later on weekends!) and dinner at 6-7ish (although usually 6 on the dot for Biscuit as he starts looking at me around that time!). They also get treats during the day. I had the opposite problem in that Honey was very fussy so the gap worked well so she was hungry for each meal. However, since her season she seems to have lost her fussiness and clears her food but I'm sticking to the same meal times. x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is fed between 7:30 and 8 in the morning and then around 5 in the evening...


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Pepsi is fed at 5-6 in the morning depending on the day and 5.30 at night. She Only missed her midday meal for a day or two then just didn't bother again we just split the same amount over two meals and now she hardly ever finishes the whole portion meaning my staffie is putting on weight by finishing it for her


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok, thanks everyone, you have all helped me decide.

I think I will leave her for the rest of this week and then come Monday I will drop her down to 2 meals. One at 7.30am and then maybe bring forward the evening one to about 5.30ish.

I think I need to read up on the portion sizes again. Noodle now has Barking Heads but I add Natures Harvest to it. So not sure if between the 2 I am over feeding her. 

Fresh start Monday then with 2 meals and revised portions. 

Poor Miss Greedy won't know what's hit her


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Woo, I wouldn't worry too much about times, though I think it depends on the dog some are more creatures of habit than others, Dudley never wants to eat much until after he has been out, so it tends to be about 9-9.30am and anything from 6.30-8.30pm. How is your hubby doing with Noodle now?


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Dawn, 

Things have improved. We have now bought a new hoover with a hepa filter for dog allegens and dust mites and we have the hepa air purifier. We also have 2 different things that you use on the dog, 1 is once a week and 1 is once a month. We have the purifier on all the time and I use the Hepa hoover everyday not just on the carpets but on the other soft furnishings and on Noodles bed's. We also moved Noodle out of our bedroom, she slept in our room from day 1 but made no fuss at all about being moved to the frontroom to sleep at night, and has learnt very quickly that she is not allowed in the bedroom at all, so we now have a dog free bedroom which I think is important for someone who has allergies. 

If he plays with Noodle (close contact) he gets a reaction but just being at home now seems to be ok. I think that the hepa filter and hoover have made a big difference to the air quality in our home.

We are at a point where we feel that it is under control enough for us not to have to think the un-thinkable


----------

